# My first jar off my PK runt



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

I must say I was pleased with the amount of bud I got off of her. I havent weighed it but I have a good sized jar of it. She was about 12 inches tall. She never grew like her sister plants..genetics I guess. Anyways thought I would show off my first jar. The results of everybody's help who I have been bugging for info with plans on continuing to do so    


I would rate it as pretty good kind. Not the best but my first plant and she was never right...thanks everyone! Oh and now that the weather has gotten cooler my leaves are turning purple...happy day!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations 2Dog 

You will never forget your first ever quality jar.

It can only get better from this moment on :aok:

No going back to the streets.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hip...I wouldnt have it if it wasnt for you and everyone else who helped me along! thats the halloween party jar  we r going to have a doggy dress up contest...with prize bags for the dogs and owners..now I can include a j in each bag. fun times.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2009)

We are all here for the same reason 2Dog.

To learn and to give freely.

Just words on a screen from total strangers asking or answering questions.

But we are all in a Brotherhood and Sisterhood.

Sharing a secret love for a plant that only growers would understand.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

wish I could invite all my MP friends to the party would be the best time ever...I just know it. people keep asking me why I have my christmas lights out I am like dude they are orange and purple they are halloween lights...sheesh and were the stoners..lol.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations, 2Dog.  As Hippy said, it will only get better from here on out.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks Al! anyone else use floss to hang ....it isnt flavored. seems to work really well.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on your first jar:woohoo::yay: with many, many, many more yet to fill


Isn't just great to be smoking your own


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!
It's a powerful sensation, huhn?! 

I've tried to set a goal for myself to save a jar from each and every crop i do. The first one was difficult to spare but now it takes on an accumulative pleasure each and every time i add another to the collection..
ahhhh


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys! yes having the jars is awesome. I should have a lot more once my plus sized gals are chopped...Just hope it is top notch because I am picky...in either case I can always throw keef or hash on it to spice things up......


----------



## 420benny (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats! It is a great feeling having a jar of good buds you grew.


----------



## phathog (Oct 2, 2009)

hey all,,  got a dum question.whatz  with the purple on some plants, an not on others ,,  all the seeds come from the same smoke  ,,dont make sence  to me  ,,can anyone fill me it  ,,,,,thank u for all info


----------



## umbra (Oct 2, 2009)

phathog said:
			
		

> hey all,,  got a dum question.whatz  with the purple on some plants, an not on others ,,  all the seeds come from the same smoke  ,,dont make sence  to me  ,,can anyone fill me it  ,,,,,thank u for all info



To some it all up in 1 word...genetics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2009)

congrats  *2Dog*...:yay:



Now  lets  fill  a  dozen  of  those  Jars...shall  wee:lama:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

phat the sister plants are turning purple now that the weather is cooler. once they look dramatic I will post a picture.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> congrats *2Dog*...:yay:
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets fill a dozen of those Jars...shall wee:lama:


 

Thats the goal...lots and lots of jars. of beautiful bud.


----------

